# Live sand Question how do you mix live sand and unlive sand



## raymi17 (Feb 12, 2007)

How do you mix live sand and unlive sand in a 55 gallon salt aquarium?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well we put the live sand on top of the not live sand. eventually it will all become live.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just pour both and stir around with your hand.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I recommend adding it to the top so the benefical part can make immediate contact with the tank itself. It will quickly seed the rest. get LR from several places if possible as the rock will contain different organisms. the more varied the better.


----------



## raymi17 (Feb 12, 2007)

*thank you*

thank you your answers are very helpfull


----------



## raymi17 (Feb 12, 2007)

*first tank*

I just started my first tank, i would post some pictures as soon as i get it runing


----------



## raymi17 (Feb 12, 2007)

*fish tank*

This is my first fish tank that i set up, its a 55 gallon tank with a topfin power filter and a biological emperor power filter and 200 watt heater, i added a mix of live sand and unlive sand so far to it.


----------

